
Curated List of Awesome Lists - mav3r1ck
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome
======
mav3r1ck
This is actually pretty awesome if you ask me. There has been an exploding of
"expert curated lists" on GitHub and it's been quite dizzying for me. And now
we have a curated list of curated lists.

What is genius about this is if someone says "I want to be a front-end
developer", then this is actually a pretty good reference point of "hey,
here's a bunch of concepts you _may_ need to learn someday".

